# 65-67 GTO Hood



## CountofMonte Carlo84 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a base model GTO hood, which I thought was interchangeable for GTO's years 65-67. Some GTO owners at a recent car show told me that there is a difference in the width of the hoods for years 65-67 even though they appear the same. Can some of you GTO experts please clarify for me if they are in fact the same or slightly different. Thank you.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe they are the same, I can take measurements of my 66 and 67 and post the results if you want.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve got a `65 I can measure.


----------



## CountofMonte Carlo84 (Jan 15, 2008)

sure, if you guys don't mind... I've got a pretty mint hood and need some cash so I don't want to sell someone a hood that won't fit there car...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine`s aprox. 52 7/8" wide along the back edge.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My back edge width is the same as Rukee's on both the 66 and 67,

The front is 54 3/8" on both cars.


----------



## CountofMonte Carlo84 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks guys, sounds like they are interchangeable


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Count, I am pretty sure they are the same size....


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the 65/67 gto hood is the same hood the 65/66 had different mounting ew=ways and 67 had the cage nut ,the other 2 had a stud coming down throw the hinge.


----------

